# Coffeeshops in Manchester



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Which coffeeshops in Manchester are people who are visiting for CupNorth hoping to visit over the weekend of 01/02 November 2014?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Caffeine and Co

North Tea Power

Grindsmiths

Takk


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Not heading to Cup North, but cant praise NTP highly enough for the standard of coffee, service, atmosphere & food whilst I was in Manchester a few weekends ago and last year. Had a double espresso and filter every day and both were fantastic.

Next time I must make it to Takk though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm most likely going to be volunteering at Cup North so I don't know when I'll be able to visit any of the coffee shops but I can certainly second Patrick's suggestions, look for guest beans worth buying at Takk and NTP , they regularly have beans from European Roasters on and for sale.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

if you venturing outside manchester, it is worth checking coffee fix in Gatley and Anchor on oxford Road.

Also there is a new coffee shop opening in October in Barton Arcade (Deansgate), that will be using Workshop beans - Pot black coffee.

And in the Northen Quarter (just close to NTP) there is also Fig and Sparrow that is now serving Climpson and Sons.

I am preparing a little map of coffee spots in Manchester.


----------



## dr.chris (Nov 13, 2014)

Just been doing my 'civic duty' in Manchester so have been doing my best to do some local research. Only made it to NTP (very good) and to Grindsmiths, which is just an amazing, if tiny, little oasis. If I had had more time was looking forward to trying caffine&co and PKB. TKK was too far away to walk there, have a coffee and get back in time available.

Things much better in Manchester than I would have imagined

I also know Coffeefix fairly well and its lovely. Both Coffeefix and Grindsmiths are using Barnraiser at the moment, from coffeecircle (James, the man behind Coffee circle is currently in the process of setting up shop at the Cup North venue, what should be just around the corner* from Grindsmiths, with a new 15kg roaster

(* Carrillion are sort of in the way)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Grindsmiths. Easily the best of the lot there for me.


----------



## dr.chris (Nov 13, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Grindsmiths. Easily the best of the lot there for me.


Not tested them all but would not be at all surprised


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Went to Fig and Sparrow Oldham Street (northern quarter) a few weeks ago. Really nice place inside. Felt really relaxed in there. Had two flat whites one house blend and one guest - both well made but guest was not to my taste. Worth a try.


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

called in to Grindsmiths this afternoon...highly recommend it if you're up visiting the Christmas Markets...a little oasis of calm a couple of minutes walk away, nice and toasty and great coffee.


----------



## wmonk (Nov 19, 2014)

I've been to Takk a couple of times and it was great!

Plan to try out Grindsmiths some time for lunch this week.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

just to complement this thread.

Grindsmiths has just opened a new cafe in their Great Northern site (on Deansgate). they used to have the trike inside that unit but now it is a fully kitted cafe, custom white anfin and Linea. syphon bar, v60, acacia the whole shananigans. I believe they will also be serving foundry coffee to go with their usual offering.

Federal Cafe and Bar (from the same people from Tamper in Sheffield) just opened on the edge of the Northern Quarter (the end near Arndale). serving Ozone coffee (as they do in Sheff). Had a great flat white there and I was promised the food is really nice. using a Linea.

not to far from Federal is Oklahoma, recently refurbed with their coffee offerings improved. they are now serving Workshop out a marzocco FB80, nice little place, with a shop full of quirky stuff that are great if you are looking to get a present to someone.

Fairly recent you got as well Pot Kettle Black, inside Barton Arcade on Deansgate. Workshop coffee, on a Linea. also using Lineas is Rapha on St Ann Square (behind the church), they are serving Ancoats coffee. This is a nice little place, very quiet and a must if you also like bicycles. For those that don't know, Rapha is screening A Film About Coffee on the 13th December. tickets are 12£ but they include one coffee per day in December.

North tea Power (Has Bean + guests), Caffeine and Co (Square Mile + Guests), Takk (Clifton + guests), Fig and Sparrow (Climpson and Sons) and the Grindsmiths (Coffee Circle + guests) pod are the usual suspects. but there are also other places like Anchor, Mug, Pop up bicycles, Chris Corner, Coffee Fix, Tea Hive, Tandem and probably a few more places that are "worth" visiting.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Some new places in Machester to check out - thanks.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Some new places in Machester to check out - thanks.


Just to quickly add - I had the best brunch I've ever had in a coffee shop in Takk when we popped over with Callum last month - needless to say that the coffee was good too!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Takk is brilliant. Used to live 2 seconds away from them when we were in the City centre. It is the one thing I miss about living in the City Centre. No decent coffee in the burbs.

Aaron


----------

